# Selling Winchester Model 70 Ranger Youth .243



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

$550, almost new, Leupold 3-9x40mm attached.

This gun was given to me when I was a kid and I hardly used it, less than 100 rounds through it and no field use beyond the range. The gun looks almost brand new, the only scratches on it are shallow indentations on the left side in the last picture. I'm looking to sell so I can buy a 30-06.


----------

